
Ask HN: Best open-source projects for first time contributer? - fourphoxic
I&#x27;m interested in making a start in open-source, but don&#x27;t have any idea where to begin. I&#x27;ve been programming for about 15 years, mostly for closed-source companies and my own projects. However, I&#x27;d like to build confidence in a newbie friendly project before attempting something bigger.<p>My main languages are mostly in Java and Python, but I don&#x27;t mind stepping out of my comfort zone.
======
uruk
Almost any organization that ever participated in Google Summer of Code. You
can find this year's list here:
[https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/organizations/](https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/organizations/)

------
nicolaslem
In your day to day programming job you probably interact with dozens of
libraries. You could pick one that you like and help polishing it.

Since you are using it already you probably have good insights on what
improvements could benefit other users.

------
EleventhSun
I need help integrating Lucene/Solr (a search indexer with a REST API) into
WikiPaper ([http://wikipaper.org](http://wikipaper.org)). You can do the
backend in whatever language you like. It's an independent project so you
don't need to read a ton of code to get up to speed.

I'm not sure how long it will take, probably some number of weekends. Any help
is appreciated!

~~~
rgovind
can you please add an email at which we can contact you? I don't see one in
the profile.

------
based2
[http://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/294/h...](http://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/294/how-
can-i-find-a-good-open-source-project-to-join)

------
yanokwa
[http://up-for-grabs.net](http://up-for-grabs.net) is pretty good for
beginners.

------
simplehuman
The best way is to start out contributing to a project that you use and learn
whatever language it uses.

